# Confessions of a Crap Fisho



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

At the Sydney AKFF lunch yesterday we were chatting about how the Sydney water is now starting to cool down and the fact that the kingies have gone off the bite etc etc. We were all bagging each other out about how crap everyone was at catching fish and someone (Keza I think)then said his wife is starting to doubt whether he goes fishing at all as he rarely returns with fish (and never during comp weeks). We all laughed, because we could all relate..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

I seem to manage to catch fish most outings but unfortunately, during the last several months they fish I have been catching haven't quite been what i've been after (ie big edible ones).

I then had a think about the last time I actually went out yak fishing and actually brought something home to eat..and this is where the room started spinning and I started to sweat..

I actually CANNOT RECALL the last time i brought home a fish to eat...... :shock: :?  I'm still scratching my head and I think it may have been a just legal (62cm) kingie in April last year so thats nearly 12 MONTHS since I've brought home a feed from the kayak!!!

That realisation has really hit me hard...what the hell have I been doing in that time??

I then realised that I've probably only been out fishing on average once or twice a month in the last 12 months, and it seems that most of these are trips snuck in at late notice, usually with little or no preparation. The lack of trips/quality fishing time has been due to work, house renovations, family issues, kids sports and the fact that as my kids get older they are demanding more and more weekend time... The weather hasn't helped either (I'd planned to get out today but it's blowing 100 knots)

I also tend to stay fairly local when heading out (as I'm usually on limited time I'll go local rather than spending an hour either way in traffic getting to another launch spot). Basically I'd rather spend 3 hours on the water than 2 hours driving and 1 hour fishing. Another issue is that my local estaury (Port Hacking) and offshore areas (Botany Bay) can some days turn it on but the majority of days seem to be pretty quiet. I also only keep 'decent' sized fish such as Bream over 30cm, Flatties over 50cm, Tailor over 40cm, legal kingies etc and as most of my catches are smaller than these sizes I simply have been releasing most fish that I catch. I don't think I've even caught one flathead in the last 12 months..

I'm not sure what's happened over the last couple of years as i used to be able to bring home fish nearly every trip...

So, with the likelihood of getting more time on the water looking more difficult now that daylight saving's about to end, I'll just have to be happy with the fact that I enjoy paddling and being on the water, no matter what I'm catching....

8)

ps.Am I AKFF's worst fisho? Or is there someone out there willing to take the crown?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

that is sad davey.....sorry to hear.....

mate it can only get better....can't it???....sure it can.......really it can........or as LB said.....you suck!!!!
don't believe it mate....you can do it......


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

In terms of getting out on the water - I am much, much worse...

For starters, my one bedroom flat has me travelling 30 mins each way just to pick my bloody kayak up!


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, you really suck Davey, but you're not alone.

I've had no luck getting the yak out for months, since the commodore shit itself.

Just put together a bag fro creek walking, gonna be a few weeks yet before I can get a suitable vehicle to carry the adventure.


----------



## richannay (Mar 30, 2008)

The solution is simple:
Swear allegiance to Wally Lewis and move to Queensland.
problem solved.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

richannay said:


> The solution is simple:
> Swear allegiance to Wally Lewis and move to Queensland.
> problem solved.


don't worry - I've already considered that.. I just need to line up a suitable job and we're there!


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Dave, are you setting your sights too high mate, pelagics, poppers etc etc

What about a session for the humble flatty / bream /tailor using tried & tested methods such as pillies etc.

Not inspirational, but it would fll the belly 

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Zzzzzzzzzzzz Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Jeffo said:


> Dave, are you setting your sights too high mate, pelagics, poppers etc etc
> 
> What about a session for the humble flatty / bream /tailor using tried & tested methods such as pillies etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I had five years of solid crap fishing before I messed up my back last year. I was just starting to catch a few decent fish when I had the injury. I'm fortunate that I had a year off to mentally regroup and focus on going back to my crap fishing roots. ;-)


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Gday Davey.....mate your not the lone ranger  :lol: :lol:

For me its Trout, doesnt matter how much I enjoy chasing them or just camping the lakes down here I can barely catch one to save myself :lol: I cant remember how many trips ive had to Arthurs Lake...ive run out of fingers and toes to count them on put it that way, shorebashing, my own boat, in others boats and the old canoe/yak.....all that and I have caught 2 Trout :shock: :lol: :lol: Keep in mind Arthurs is known for giving up big bags and I know guys that catch a bag before breakfast![12fish]
Given some of it is my own fault, I dont like the crack of dawn starts and am just as happy sitting around the camp having a cold one or 10 in the arvos...so the evening rise can get bypassed quite easy ;-) Ive fished bait, trolled lures, softplastics when they became popular and of course flyfishing. The 2 fish I caught were about 35cms each, 1 on fly 1 on bait.
So I dont know what the hell I ever did to the Trout gods but they are pissed off at me obviously :twisted: :lol: Its not like Im a complete unco.....I can get an sp into the right spots and am no slouch with a flyrod, its just one of those things, people will catch fish next to me using the same gear while my efforts go ignored. I gave up worrying about it though, these days I go and camp there just because I love the place, the best bit.....no tourists!!, well the ones who are there are usually there to fish.

Ive had a little bit more success at other lakes/rivers, nothing to write home about but caught a few out of Bronte chain of lakes and of course the good old Derwent River, its just Arthurs....it hates me :shock: :lol:

I agree with Jeffo....go chase some flatchaps..Squid..Bream..ect Even I bring home a feed more times than not when I chase a feed of flatties, they wont win you any cudos in the sportsfishing circles but who gives a rats....its a bit of fun and they taste great 

I think I gathered some bad karma back when I was an oldschool fisho...graball nets...rippin flatties in on giant handlines....decky for a commercial fisherman!.....Looks like they have decided to take it out on my arthurs trips :twisted: :twisted:

I even gave up fishing alltogether for 2 years recently, just got sick of the race to get bigger and better....Ive got no bloody interest in "cracking codes" or any of that crap, I go fishing because I enjoy it and like to eat most fish. I dont class any type of fishing as a sport, well not my fishing anyway, its a hobby...nothing more, nothing less ;-)

So Im with ya mate, keep chugging along and rate your trips on how much you enjoy yourself....dont fall into the trap I did of comparing your trips success against that "gun" fisho who frankly puts more thought and effort into cracking those codes than I do, its time and effort I just have no interest in putting in, I guess I just fish in the moment...I can happily chuck an sp around for hours before I realise I havnt had a bite and havnt changed the sp. Few years ago i would have started to get frustrated, these days I couldnt care less and Im enjoying my fishing like I used to.

Cheers
Baldy....son of Pedro the fisherman

ps: I laugh in the face of the banana curse....like this....mwhahhaha ha ha ha... :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Fair Call Ken - but I think we all have high expectations of what we would like to be catching these days and rightly so we should.... but saying this though alot of us have tried to specialise into nailing some of the bigger beasties out there.. I'm sure if most of us paddled around with half a pillie or prawn flicked into the shallows a bit we would within reason start to take home a few - the sydneysiders that is . But it can be hard if you decide to nail a few kings and they dont turn up to then be prepared to bream fish. The secret I think is not to put all your eggs in one basket and be prepared to try different things once your on the water.

I had some tuition on rock fishing from Alex Bellisimo last year and his secret was to burley from the rocks with a big big block of pillies........ he'd then have a livey under a float - a bait on the bottom and then would cast out to the edges to pull in a lure......... so he had all ports covered and this would be fished over a good few hours.... I know this is not a yak example but I'm hoping you can see my point here...... there was burley , livey, lures and bait. Top of the water , bottom of the water and then spanning out bringing the fish into the burley zone...

Anyhow food for thought I'm saying

Woppie


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I've only taken home three fish since Christmas - two tailor and a samson. And that's getting out almost every weekend. Good thing I'm getting exercise or it'd be very depressing. Have had some fun with rats to compensate


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hooray for the humble pilly. 
As wopfish said change tactics, try as many different options as possible and when all else fails rig up a whole or cut pichard.  .......and go fishing more often Davey, no more excuses, bugger the rennos, cant the kids ride a bike or use a bus like we use to?.......oh yeah and move to QLD


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

Well i don't know about you guys but me yak fishing is getting better. Im catching more legal flatties than ever before and i recently caught 47cm salmon and loads of bream all around 25cm. hopefully ill catch something good on saturday or sunday if i go to watsons bay


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhhhhhh nooo Davey , IF YOU DE KING , WHERES YOUR KINGS HAT ,i think i have that title , what a crap fisho , if i fish for whiting , i get tailor , if i fish for tailor i get flathead if i fish for kingfish i get crabs :shock: :shock: , and who wants crabs :? . i havent caught a legal fish other than small bream for 267 years , or 1434 outings , but i do love it , and being on the water is just the best thing that can happen to me [ at my age that is ] , so i am grateful for each outing , as a matter of fact i think i better go tomorrow .


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Know where your coming from Davey.
Between work, family, renovation commitments , injury & the most appalling run of weekend weather in living memory 
It's been at least 6 months since the kayak has hit the water  
Let alone worry about catching fish!
But the weather has been much improved the last few weeks
And I have been assured by Miss Nicci that my time purgatory will be richly rewarded
Bring it on, fish or no fish.
BTW move to QLD.
Cheers Mal


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Interesting post, Davey. I have also been considering whether the gods have stopped smiling down on me of late. Since September last year, I have not caught a decent size fish to save me. True that fishing off Clovelly on the big bad scary ocean is a challenge in itself, but since our friends the kingies departed, there has not been much action. 
Like you, my trips are hastily planned, usually after I come back from an overseas trip and try to squeeze in a day or two of fishing. Usually I get back and the weather is crap. The seas are too big to launch. The wind is too strong. The water is not clear for catching squid for bait. Need to catch up with family and friends (usually all done within a 5 day window, before going on the next trip). Suzie (my wife) is sometimes back from a trip as well, so we need some quality time together (usually ships in the night). So when the opportunity arises that all the above are relatively taken care of, I go out fishing. When I get out there, I realise I can't be bothered trying new rigs, or trying different systems to catch different fish. instead I try the true and tested methods - rod for squids, rod for plastics, heavy gear for livie for kingies. That's it. No wonder I come home most times empty handed. Besides, the time I get something legal, I release it anyhow, as I know the next day I am going on a 7 day trip, andI would have Buckley's Chance of eating the bloody thing!!!
Feel for you.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't know if my fishing has improved or declined in the past year, but it's changed a good bit mostly as a result of this forum I think (from new ideas and people).

I love my local fishing grounds and they still produce the flatties, bream and whiting in good numbers, but I've spent a bit more time fishing off LR and was rewarded with a few kings which was a few kings more than I got last year. I figure it's the case of that fishing results in fewer fish, but more excitment.

Also trying new methods takes up some "productive" fishing time too, but hopefully this will pay off. Looking to target jew in the new future, I've recently been practicing catching mullet, and though the ones I got last weekend were a little too big (8 or 9 inches) they went like rockets. I had so much fun catching them I left my bream fishing to too late.

Right now I wish I was up on the Sunshine Coast as the reports coming in from those lads make me green with envy


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Well I'm gonna catch me a 1 meter KINGA !!!!!! and you all saw it here first on this forum !!!! Watch this space !!!!! ;-)


----------



## Huwie (Mar 16, 2008)

I reckon it will be a good thing for fish stocks.

All those fish you could have caught have grown, fatter, tastier!


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow this must be my favourite thread of all time.Heres me thinking I must be the only useless one but it would appear not.  
I don't get to plan when I go,usually its whenever over the weekend I'm not working either in someone elses garden or else my own,and then only for a few hours.I usually only go to the creek 5 minutes from my house since I'd rather fish than drive and I troll just about everywhere,often with the brilliant idea of paddling way the hell up to the headwaters of the creek to see whats there,but in the end I ALWAYS just paddle along for awhile and end up thinking to myself " Oh bugger it here'll do ",and then just chuck lures around and watch the world/wildlife go by.And have a beer or two while I'm doing it of course ,and NEVER EVER take it terribly seriously. 
I just about always catch bream and flatties,and they just about always end up getting released since they just about always end up being undersized.Vewwy fwustwating.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Davey I can Suggest 2 thing mate

1. I improve your dam fishing u suck :? :?

and

2. Move to QLD mate lol

Lee


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your comments (all except you Gatesy :twisted: ...you'll keep). Its interesting to hear that others have also experienced this, and it's (kind of) heartening to know that I'm not the only 'crappiesfishermanus' out there in AKFF land.

As mentioned this has been a bit of a shocking revelation as I always managed to catch some pretty decent fish from the kayak on most outings over the previous few years.

Theres been a few comments from others within this thread that I can relate to, and I feel that my lack of success this year has really come down to the fact that I'm just not getting out on the water very often (and when I do it's always rushed and unprepared). AS mentioned, in the last 12 months I've probably been out only around 12-15 times (I'm talking locally) and those trips have been in areas which are heavily fished and not really known for their consistency. Sure I've caught some good fish (including several sub 65 kingfish off Clovelly) but I just haven't been getting anthing of decent size on a consistent basis. I've caught some OK fish on AKFF weekends away (Bonito at SWR, Kingfish, Bream, Flatties and Whiting at Budgewoi) but its the local (Sydney) area where I seem to be struggling (although as mentioned I do catch fish most trips but they're usually sub 30 bream and whiting, sub 40 tailor and the occasional undersize kingie - all of which I release).

As GAtesy has mentioned, there are some guys here that have really stepped up and are braining the fish, Breambo, SBD etc etc. The difference however is that these guys are getting out several times a week (this is not an excuse but it is an observation) so obviously more time on the water = a better chance of success. These guys are also seriously interested in fishing and getting prepared pre-trip whereas my pre trip procedure is to try and remember where I left my paddle and then find the lures with the least rust on them.....again its just a time and 'priority' thing.

Jeffo mentioned if I wanted a feed why not dangle a pillie. Fair enough question, but it's not really my 'thing'.. Part of my 'lack of success' I guess is because I'm not that interested in fishing 'just to get a feed'. My motivation is to get a bit of fresh air, get away from the bloody mobile phone, get some solitude, soak up the scenery and have a paddle. I enjoy mainly trolling hard bodies and flicking sp's and poppers, but bobbing around soaking a bait isn't my idea of fishing.

The funny thing about all of this is that I really hadn't realised my run of 'outs' until we started chatting about it on Tuesday. As Sulo and Occy mentioned, they just love being out there no matter what the result - and I tend to agree. For me, yak fishing is 90% about the experience (paddling,fresh air, scenery, solitude, fishing) and 10% about the actual catching, and 'taking home a fish' is really something that I'm not really all that focused on doing. (Obviously)..

And for those who think I suck,,, well, you're probably right.    ;-)


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Baldy said:


> Gday Davey.....mate your not the lone ranger  :lol: :lol:
> 
> For me its Trout, doesnt matter how much I enjoy chasing them or just camping the lakes down here I can barely catch one to save myself :lol: I cant remember how many trips ive had to Arthurs Lake...ive run out of fingers and toes to count them on put it that way, shorebashing, my own boat, in others boats and the old canoe/yak.....all that and I have caught 2 Trout :shock: :lol: :lol: Keep in mind Arthurs is known for giving up big bags and I know guys that catch a bag before breakfast![12fish]
> Given some of it is my own fault, I dont like the crack of dawn starts and am just as happy sitting around the camp having a cold one or 10 in the arvos...so the evening rise can get bypassed quite easy ;-) Ive fished bait, trolled lures, softplastics when they became popular and of course flyfishing. The 2 fish I caught were about 35cms each, 1 on fly 1 on bait.
> ...


Theres ya problem. It's sitting on your esky lid.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Totally agree with you on the whole 'experience' side of fishing.... and being out there......... but nothing beats being out there and getting into them!!!!! If fishing is as or more important than the experience then there are two ways to go- one probably more productive than the other...

Targeting a species - but generally only setting your self up for that species - that might mean three rods ready to go for that one kind...... so for kings as an eg.... a casting rod, and jigging rod,, and maybe a backup casting / trolling rod for when you get busted up. These three outfits would be on the meatier side, your lures will generally be bigger. If theres no kings then its unlikely you'll be picking up bread n butter fish as an alternative.. only fish of a similar ilk.... BUT if there is a school of kings out there you might be able to get several as your set up caters for them.

Opportunistic fishing.... this means having several options on the species front -eg a large rod and lure, a flick stick and small HB amd then another out fit with some bait for bottom bashing.. this way you adapt to your circumstances......... and fish for whats out there or what you come across......... you'll need a range of baits / lures and some burley.....

Where this is leading too is that its best to have a plan and being prepped for either of the above situations I think should lead to fish or not (with the first eg)... but I think the guys here that put in the ground work when targeting species are the ones that tend to get the bigger fish or they do not get anything at all - but hey thats fishing.

If I wanted to bring home a feed I'm pretty sure I know where and how to get what i want......... go the humble flat head or bream flicking small plastics on falling tide.....

But I'm keen on going for the bigger beasties and its rare that i get into them... but I dont mind coming back without a feed every now and then..... because those are the chances i take!!!!

Anyhow each to their own.. perhaps sometimes though if we cant live up to our expectations it might be worth downsizing again and fishing back to basics on the humble but still fantastic bread n butter species !!!!

Just my thoughts - but happy fishing to everyone who gets out there !!!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Davey G, just remember a turd by any other name is still a turd - RAOFL

Gold Gatesy....spun Gold. I compliment your eloquence.

Surely no serious discussion on crap fishos could take place without my name being thrown around 8) . Last catch of any real edible significance were 2 handsome flathead I picked up of Kiama in early January. A decent Kingie (alright 62 cm....good for me) a month prior. Since then the usual collection of choppers and yellow tails etc that put a bend in the rod, stiffen the nipples and then end up being tossed over the side once boated and identified with the inevitable feeling of disappointment.

My wife doesn't ask the usual rhetorical question when I arrive home for nothing. "Chicken for dinner"? Makes me want to visit the fish market :?

On the one hand I think that, as others have said, when you go back to basics the love returns. Go the 3 meter deep diving HB on sun down or the first hour of dark and the flatties engage. On the other hand I do think it has been a poor fishing summer in Sydney also.

How to explain folk like SBD? Well....he's clearly in league with Lucifer :twisted:

JT


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

G'day Mr. Hankie Sir, I never used to measure fish. If it was close enough to require measuring it went back. My fishing trips were not there to rack up PB's and the like. They were there to be a great day out for me in a most relaxing situation. How would your sanity be if you hadn't gotten out for fish, results or not? Species specific fishing has reduced my success rate but I don't go out for just the fish but for the fishing, and ideally the whole day out pakage. If I was just after fish I would go to the shop and buy some...lol. Have you gotten any good snapshots? Got some good stories to tell? Just seen a particularly nice sunset or something of that nature. If you have then no you haven't been entirley unsuccessful. Of course it rocks when you latch onto something good, but in the end It's the smile onya dial that makes it all worthwhile.
Coulda been a poet, and I didn't know I was one. :shock: Hope you can wash the stink outa your santa hat :shock: 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

I'm starting to see a pattern. There are no fish!!!!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I can only remember three times in the last 12 months when I didn't get a fish (1 of those being offshore), why because I'm so good (sarcasim) No because I don't go offshore where there are only big fish that hide all the time, I fish estauries for humble meager species that fill the dinner plate. ;-)

Davey get on your yak paddle down the southern eastern arm of the hacking, have some REALLY light jig heads like 1/32or 1/24 on some 4lb line and drop some squidgy pro lobby's in dusk or wasabi colour down the edge of the rocks and it will be flathead and bream for tea 

Cheers dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcNZO0IAACdfgEAQULWAGpAgkAo/7/9wMAC5YRTTE0PUaaA0DQBiAimamJk00aDQAABoNU8mU9KDT0mE09T1NAPSMR9rGlHAYbXyIMznHoMvfXzxlShqZJWqZFhH7EPW4pwBVQcBWLuxgNIHRsIivZYpZC9PG/lMPb9PcEtXnnTUBg5B4oMz5vDUuqSwTvmuLoZT4lnOixdIOEsYEaqEgpCtDSCR1E06wMdRQ18EFkkCKoRpS2lh18nS0wHlFD3PTgUGIlMtD1B+LuSKcKEhhrJ2hA==


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

I think I'm pretty blessed to be living in a rather bountiful area when it comes to proliferation of fish, so I seem to be doing well enough on most targeted species, though I only report notable captures here. Admittedly though, one species does seem to allude me utterly - the humble whiting. I never actually target them so I suspect that's why, but in all my years of fishing, I;ve only caught a couple (thankfully one was a monster specimen). The bream were elusive for a while to, but changing tact fixed that problem.

If a fisho is having problems catching fish in an area known to actually hold plenty of fish I think the first things to look at is technique and tackle. Keep modifying your game until you find an approach that works. At least, that's what I do, and I always seem to break any droughts that way. To me, thats part of what fishing is about... learning and using methods that really do work. Oh yeah... and observe closely the strategies that guys who are having success and imitate them - I've done a lot of that as well.

Failing that, find a new area to try. Come to the basin Davey - you can't go wrong at a few of my local haunts.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I know what your problem is DaveyG, you need a Hobie mate  Once you come across to the dark side you will never look back and your fishing Mojo will return in the form of mega big fish :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Beats turd polishing by a mile ;-)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I think you might need to get back to basics in the estuary.. go for some flathead / bream / using pilchard tails unweighted - and burley up 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

OH yeah and less whinging........ more fishing ............ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

eat the bait i say, i have just discovered squid and the wife loves it.
we just need to get out more.

i'll tell your wife if you tell mine :lol:


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Davey G
I can relate to the difficulties you are experiencing.When I first took up fly fishing I decided I would do nothing but fly fish and did this for a number of years. I went fishless on many trips and when catching fish released all, so nothing came home. I was determined to master the art of fly and nothing was going to deter me. My mates thought I was mad.

Purchasing my first kayak some 4-5 years ago I decided I had been too restrictive in my fishing methods (fly at all costs) and decided to introduce variation by using my spinning gear as well.This was apart from the fact that a 9 ft rod was a pain in the butt in a yak. My catch rate on fly increased out of the kayak and I found again the joys in catching fish spinning and trolling with HB's and the SP's that I thought would not last this round (I caught a flattie on a plastic worm in 1978/9 and thought it a fluke and never used them again!). Whilst 90% of my fishing is in fresh water I now fish the salt as often as I can. Many of the skills I learned from the fly have helped me in both fresh and saltwater trips, particularly seeing fish and being aware of where they could or should be and looking for the smallest of disturbances in the water. I rarely fish other than in the Kayak and I am thoroughly enjoying it.

It occurred to me reading your post that possibly you also have become restrictive in your fishing and fishing methods and need a change such as doing the odd freshwater trip or fishing for bread and butter fish. Also, there was some really good advice in the post When the going gets tough.

Sorry to imposition you with my ravings but the non capture of dinner table fish is obviously of concern to you and hopefully you can get something out of the posts here   

Tight lines and better fish


----------

